# male dwarfs ??



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i have just placed one of my male dwarf hamsters back in with the other male that he was originally paired with, 

i placed them in a brand new netural cage that neither had ever been in before. placed lots of food in to keep them occupied and they were fine for 3 hours but now one of them is leaping at the other one every time it goes near him 

what can i do to try and reduce this, if i carries on i may take them apart and leave them seperate but i really dont want to do this. 

they havent caused any injuries to eachother "yet" but im worrid one of them is going to end up hurt. 

please help 
thanks 
zoe


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

i would keep them seperate if i was you.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree I would definitely seperate them before there are serious injuries or a death. They can live just as happily alone. I have had chinese hamsters and robo's in groups and I've always ended up seperating them.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

after i posted the thread last night they were fine and cleaning each other for about an hour ! 

but then something happened and they started to fight again so in the end i did seperate them, i did notice that it was only one of them that was causing the problem though (my cream one, which is bigger than the grey one) 
i felt really sorry for the grey one as he really seemed to be trying to please the cream one by grooming him 

bless hi oh well he wil be happier on his own rather than getting beaten up i guess 

thanks 
zoe x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Or eaten..  

My sisters chinese hamster killed the other one and when she came down one morning she found him eating his friend.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had two chinese hamsters as [email protected] advised me to get two. I never knew they can fight and obviously neither did they as they spent their 2 1/2 years together without as much as a cross squeak, then when one died the other also went within a week, I am sure it was pining for the other.

I do have my fingers firmly crossed for Spike, Cordelia and Willow being able to stay together, apparently Campbells are the dwarf species most likely to be able to stay together, but they also get scatter feeds, a food bowl each, a wheel each and a bed each (please, please, please don't fight girlies)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awhhhh, most hamsters / gerbils will eat eachother. in the wild its what they do to protect themselves from predators as if a dead animal was in the burrow it would attract predators and the live animal may also get killed. 

also females will kill their young 


the dogs mother - i have my fingers crossed for you, i have winter white dwarfs (2 females 2gether, 1 pregnant female on her own as due next week, and then the 2 males that are now seperated) 

may try again 2morow or something (not sure yet) 
i really wish they could be happy with eachother


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> awhhhh, most hamsters / gerbils will eat eachother.


Gerbils will rarely eat eachother. Yes they will eat their pups if the pups are already dead or dying but most gerbils will bury their cage mates if dead


----------

